# Shortage on Nymph food supply!



## gotmantids (May 27, 2005)

I just hatched out two mantid cases two weeks ago, and have just started to separate the nymphs. I was giving the nymphs each a fruitfly or two each in their containers, but then ran out of fruitflies! I can't get anymore fruitflies until next week, so how long can the nymphs last until they starve to death?


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2005)

Ahhh common beginner mistake. Supposed to have the food ready to go before they hatch. I always keep several cultures of fruit flies around for nymphs. They might survive almost a week.


----------

